# Pagamento motel



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2012)

Mi rendo conto che sia una domanda cretina ma...mi scoccia che sia sempre Manager a pagare il motel.

Apprezzo la cavalleria ma sono anche una donna che se, per esempio, invito a cena un uomo pago io e non si discute.
Se mi invita a cena lui paga lui.
Se è una cosa che viene da entrambi si può fare tranquillamente "alla romana".

Manager non mi ha nemmeno mai fatta pagare un caffè. Niente.
E non ci provo nemmeno più a fare il gesto perchè mi fulmina con lo sguardo e quindi...

Non ho esperienza di motel, è la prima volta che ci vado, non so se esiste un bon ton della trombata...ma...in genere...
Paga sempre lui? Si fa alla romana? Si fa una volta per uno? Si lascia il debito?


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi rendo conto che sia una domanda cretina ma...mi scoccia che sia sempre Manager a pagare il motel.
> 
> Apprezzo la cavalleria ma sono anche una donna che se, per esempio, invito a cena un uomo pago io e non si discute.
> Se mi invita a cena lui paga lui.
> ...



Ossignur.
Un altro 3D su che cosa significhi la cavalleria e il pagare dei maschi 
Ti prego NOOOOOO!!!!

Insomma Tebina, dai... sei tu!!!
Se desideri pagare, paga, e fulminalo tu con lo sguardo!
E se non funziona così ci sono altri modi.

L'altro giorno una mia amica voleva pagare il gelato per tutte e due, ma non volevo. Le ho detto che se non faceva pagare me iniziavo a chiederle a voce alta nel bar se le era passata la diarrea.
Ho pagato io


----------



## edwina (21 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non ho esperienza di motel, è la prima volta che ci vado, non so se esiste un bon ton della trombata...ma...in genere...
> Paga sempre lui? Si fa alla romana? Si fa una volta per uno? Si lascia il debito?


lasciare il debito potrebbe essere una buona soluzione :mexican:

io voto per una volta per uno


----------



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ossignur.
> Un altro 3D su che cosa significhi la cavalleria e il pagare dei maschi
> Ti prego NOOOOOO!!!!
> 
> ...


Lo so che sono io, però non è un 3d della cavalleria è solo capire come si fa in un motel o se c'è una regola.

Anche io quando voglio pagare e non vogliono minaccio scene inenarrabili e visto che ne sono capace, mi lasciano pagare.
Tutto ok...

Ma è in questo particolare momento.
I forumisti motelisti, come fanno in genere?

Nausicuccia....ti prego...mi sento timida e delicata.......


----------



## contepinceton (21 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Lo so che sono io, però non è un 3d della cavalleria è solo capire come si fa in un motel o se c'è una regola.
> 
> Anche io quando voglio pagare e non vogliono minaccio scene inenarrabili e visto che ne sono capace, mi lasciano pagare.
> Tutto ok...
> ...


Nei motel l'etichetta vuole fifty fifty.

Ovvio in certi posti fai il mio nome...
Hai lo sconto no?:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (21 Aprile 2012)

Le volte che ci sono andata ha sempre pagato lui.....
Anch'io come te mi sentivo in imbarazzo. E' come se, dato che io gli facevo il favore di andare in motel con lui a scopare fosse "normale" che fosse lui a pagare....
Io non l'ho mai considerato un favore quindi avrei fatto volentieri a metà o una volta per uno ma tant'è.....Forse li fa sentire più maschi pagare loro


----------



## contepinceton (21 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Le volte che ci sono andata ha sempre pagato lui.....
> Anch'io come te mi sentivo in imbarazzo. E' come se, dato che io gli facevo il favore di andare in motel con lui a scopare fosse "normale" che fosse lui a pagare....
> Io non l'ho mai considerato un favore quindi avrei fatto volentieri a metà o una volta per uno ma tant'è.....Forse li fa sentire più maschi pagare loro


Non più maschi.
Più signori.


----------



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Le volte che ci sono andata ha sempre pagato lui.....
> Anch'io come te mi sentivo in imbarazzo. E' come se, dato che io gli facevo il favore di andare in motel con lui a scopare fosse "normale" che fosse lui a pagare....
> Io non l'ho mai considerato un favore quindi avrei fatto volentieri a metà o una volta per uno ma tant'è.....Forse li fa sentire più maschi pagare loro


Ecco. Imbarazzo proprio.
Ma hai mai fatto il gesto di pagare? Ne avete parlato?


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Lo so che sono io, però non è un 3d della cavalleria è solo capire come si fa in un motel o se c'è una regola.
> 
> Anche io quando voglio pagare e non vogliono minaccio scene inenarrabili e visto che ne sono capace, mi lasciano pagare.
> Tutto ok...
> ...



Ok.

Considerando il tipo che è Manager, in questo caso l'etichetta prevede che sia lui a pagare.
Perchè farlo fare a te lo farebbe sentire a disagio.

Se ti fa sentire meglio, usa i soldi che avresti messo per un olio da corpo assolutamente speciale :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nei motel l'etichetta vuole fifty fifty.
> 
> Ovvio in certi posti fai il mio nome...
> Hai lo sconto no?:mrgreen:


Ecco. Mi hai dato un idea.
Magari scherzando gli posso dire "Comunque manager l'etichetta dei diversamente fedeli dice che si fa metà per uno...posso pagare io? Flap flap ti prego ti prego ti prego...-

Poi scema come sono mi dimentico i soldi, pago con la carta di credito mia e poi vado a pregare il direttore della banca di non madarmi l'estratto conto a casa...:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ok.
> 
> Considerando il tipo che è Manager, in questo caso l'etichetta prevede che sia lui a pagare.
> Perchè farlo fare a te lo farebbe sentire a disagio.
> ...


Minchia! Sei un genio!


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi rendo conto che sia una domanda cretina ma...mi scoccia che sia sempre Manager a pagare il motel.
> 
> Apprezzo la cavalleria ma sono anche una donna che se, per esempio, invito a cena un uomo pago io e non si discute.
> Se mi invita a cena lui paga lui.
> ...


Premesso che non sono mai andato in Motel, bensì sempre in Hotel, direi che se si tratta di una relazione prolungata il problema non si pone: si è così intimi che non ci dovrebbe essere alcun imbarazzo a parlarne liberamente, prima, onde evitare situazioni incresciose al momento di pagare. Una buona idea potrebbe essere pagare una volta ciascuno.
Se invece si è all'inizio (o è una tantum) dovrebbe pagare chi ha "invitato" o comunque ha scelto l'Hotel. Normalmente l'uomo.

Hiro


----------



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Premesso che non sono mai andato in Motel, bensì sempre in Hotel, direi che se si tratta di una relazione prolungata il problema non si pone: si è così intimi che non ci dovrebbe essere alcun imbarazzo a parlarne liberamente, prima, onde evitare situazioni incresciose al momento di pagare. Una buona idea potrebbe essere pagare una volta ciascuno.
> Se invece si è all'inizio (o è una tantum) dovrebbe pagare chi ha "invitato" o comunque ha scelto l'Hotel. Normalmente l'uomo.
> 
> Hiro


Cazzo...quindi dovrei pagare io...
Perchè...il motel l'ho scelto io. Le prime due volte l' ho invitato praticamente io...solo questa volta (che è la terza) è partito tutto da lui...

Ok...voglio pagare io.
Mi invento qualcosa....


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Cazzo...quindi dovrei pagare io...
> Perchè...il motel l'ho scelto io. Le prime due volte l' ho invitato praticamente io...solo questa volta (che è la terza) è partito tutto da lui...
> 
> Ok...voglio pagare io.
> Mi invento qualcosa....


Ciccia, lascia stare... fidati.


----------



## Sole67 (21 Aprile 2012)

Ma non esiste regola, certo se ci vai tutti i giorni meglio mettere dei paletti.
Io lo facevo pagare a lui e per sdebitarmi ho insistito perchè pagassi qualche cena ma con molta fatica.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi rendo conto che sia una domanda cretina ma...mi scoccia che sia sempre Manager a pagare il motel.
> 
> Apprezzo la cavalleria ma sono anche una donna che se, per esempio, invito a cena un uomo pago io e non si discute.
> Se mi invita a cena lui paga lui.
> ...


Quante storie!! madò quante storie!! e dilla la verità su su dilla che volevi parlare di manager e non sapevi come fare :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Ma non esiste regola, certo se ci vai tutti i giorni meglio mettere dei paletti.
> Io lo facevo pagare a lui e per sdebitarmi ho insistito perchè pagassi qualche cena ma con molta fatica.


Che tutti i giorni...mi morirebbe sotto...
La cosa è "sessualmente" all'inizio.
La prima volta dopo mesi e mesi di miei appostamenti e tra la prima e la seconda sono passati quasi due mesi..
Ora invece...tra la seconda e la terza(ammesso che lunedi vada tutto in porto) è passato un mesetto.

Non so...se è una volta al mese circa direi che posso giocarmela anche io dicendo...io pago il caffè! (la cena figurati...che cena...mica ci voglio andare a cena...)


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Aprile 2012)

Sinceramente?
Manager non mi sembra un insicuro IN SE E PER SE, ma potrebbe tenerci alle apparenze.

Anni e anni orsono, ero col mio fidanzato in un albergo. Ci eravamo messi d'accordo che l'albergo lo avrei pagato io, lui era a corto. Giunti al momento dei bagagli, gli lancio una occhiata... e con la migliore nonchalance che mi fosse possibile gli ho passato il portafoglio chiedendogli di andare avanti lui a pagare mentre io finivo di impacchettare.
me ne è stato grato. Con la sua mentalità, che pagasse la donna lo faceva sentire "inferiore" (siamo stati insieme pochi mesi :mrgreen

Quindi.. vedi  tu


----------



## Ultimo (21 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sinceramente?
> Manager non mi sembra un insicuro IN SE E PER SE, ma potrebbe tenerci alle apparenze.
> 
> Anni e anni orsono, ero col mio fidanzato in un albergo. Ci eravamo messi d'accordo che l'albergo lo avrei pagato io, lui era a corto. Giunti al momento dei bagagli, gli lancio una occhiata... e con la migliore nonchalance che mi fosse possibile gli ho passato il portafoglio chiedendogli di andare avanti lui a pagare mentre io finivo di impacchettare.
> ...


A parte che dandogli il portafogli secondo me lo hai umiliato ancora di più (parere mio) 
Se si va in albergo oppure a prendere un gelato o qualsiasi altra cosa, se gli attori delle varie scene appartengono ad una certa età credo che l'uomo difficilmente darà pagare la donna, è una questione di forma mentis di cultura di educazione ricevuta e che rispecchia certi valori antichi, se nelle varie scene subentrano dei ragazzi invece credo che la storia cambi un po, perchè forse adesso quella parità o equilibrio tra uomini e donne nei giovani sta cambiando ed equiparando un po in tutto. Comunque possono entrare fattori diversi da quelli che ho elencato sopra, la ricchezza la povertà etc, se ho ben capito manager sta bene  quindi Tebe..


----------



## Sole67 (21 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Che tutti i giorni...mi morirebbe sotto...
> La cosa è "sessualmente" all'inizio.
> La prima volta dopo mesi e mesi di miei appostamenti e tra la prima e la seconda sono passati quasi due mesi..
> Ora invece...tra la seconda e la terza(ammesso che lunedi vada tutto in porto) è passato un mesetto.
> ...


Quella di tutti i giorni era una battuta.
Fai pagare a lui e sdebitati con cene, pranzi o caffè....insomma dovrete pure mangiare e chiacchierare a volte.


----------



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quante storie!! madò quante storie!! e dilla la verità su su dilla che volevi parlare di manager e non sapevi come fare :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Adesso ti scrivo in mp e ti parlo di manager tutto il giorno!!!!!


----------



## Ultimo (21 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Adesso ti scrivo in mp e ti parlo di manager tutto il giorno!!!!!


Benissimo!!! così evito di andare nei blog per masturbarmi auahaahahaah scusaaaaaa auaahahaaaahahha


----------



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Quella di tutti i giorni era una battuta.
> Fai pagare a lui e sdebitati con cene, pranzi o caffè....insomma dovrete pure mangiare e chiacchierare a volte.


Cene e pranzi nemmeno scherzando!!!!! Davvero!

Comunque, ad ora e se non cambio idea e non succede nulla...direi che molto tranquillamente gli espongo il mio imbarazzo sul fatto che paghi lui e vediamo....

Però posso ordinare il pranzo "a letto!" e pagare io....
mmmhhhhhh come vi sembra come idea?


----------



## geko (21 Aprile 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Benissimo!!! così evito di andare nei blog per masturbarmi auahaahahaah scusaaaaaa auaahahaaaahahha


Babba bia che tristezza.
Claudio, il giorno in cui ho deciso di non sposarti più ho fatto la scelta migliore della mia vita... Guarda con che razza di uomo avrei dovuto condividere la mia esistenza se no... Sei stato la mia più grande delusione. :blank:


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Aprile 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A parte che dandogli il portafogli secondo me lo hai umiliato ancora di più (parere mio)
> Se si va in albergo oppure a prendere un gelato o qualsiasi altra cosa, se gli attori delle varie scene appartengono ad una certa età credo che l'uomo difficilmente darà pagare la donna, è una questione di forma mentis di cultura di educazione ricevuta e che rispecchia certi valori antichi, se nelle varie scene subentrano dei ragazzi invece credo che la storia cambi un po, perchè forse adesso quella parità o equilibrio tra uomini e donne nei giovani sta cambiando ed equiparando un po in tutto. Comunque possono entrare fattori diversi da quelli che ho elencato sopra, la ricchezza la povertà etc, se ho ben capito manager sta bene  quindi Tebe..


Un uomo con la U maiuscola ne sarebbe stato umiliato, concordo.
Lui, come mi ha poi detto, invece se ne è sentito sollevato. Gli pesava far vedere che pagava una donna.
Da cui il mio commento sulla durata della nostra relazione


----------



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Benissimo!!! così evito di andare nei blog per masturbarmi auahaahahaah scusaaaaaa auaahahaaaahahha


ahahahahahahahahahahahah! Ti fai le pugnette davanti al monitor?
Ok, allora spero lunedi di avere qualcosa di molto hard da raccontare così...
PIù PUGNETTE PER TUTTI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(o no....sempre più cretini....)


----------



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Babba bia che tristezza.
> Claudio, il giorno in cui ho deciso di non sposarti più ho fatto la scelta migliore della mia vita... Guarda con che razza di uomo avrei dovuto condividere la mia esistenza se no... Sei stato la mia più grande delusione. :blank:


Eddai ammettilo che hai lasciato lui per me...sono irresistibile dentro il sarcofago di cera...
Harlock...mmmmhhhh...sono tutta un fuoco....Harlock.....slurp....senti....che caldo....mmmmmmhhhhh


----------



## Sole67 (21 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Però posso ordinare il pranzo "a letto!" e pagare io....
> mmmhhhhhh come vi sembra come idea?


Ottimo compromesso......caro gli extra li lasci a me


----------



## Ultimo (21 Aprile 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Babba bia che tristezza.
> Claudio, il giorno in cui ho deciso di non sposarti più ho fatto la scelta migliore della mia vita... Guarda con che razza di uomo avrei dovuto condividere la mia esistenza se no... Sei stato la mia più grande delusione. :blank:


Senti tesoro evita di leggermi e scrivermi!! hai scelto Tebe! prendila! 
Mi hai fatto un piacere non sposandomi! e quando Tebe si accorgerà dei tuoi 5 cm in tiro ti mollerà anche lei.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Eddai ammettilo che hai lasciato lui per me...sono irresistibile dentro il sarcofago di cera...
> Harlock...mmmmhhhh...sono tutta un fuoco....Harlock.....slurp....senti....che caldo....mmmmmmhhhhh


Eheheh hai poco con cui giocare.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ahahahahahahahahahahahah! Ti fai le pugnette davanti al monitor?
> Ok, allora spero lunedi di avere qualcosa di molto hard da raccontare così...
> PIù PUGNETTE PER TUTTI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> (o no....sempre più cretini....)


:up: il tutto rivolto alla parentesi


----------



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sinceramente?
> Manager non mi sembra un insicuro IN SE E PER SE, ma potrebbe tenerci alle apparenze.
> 
> Anni e anni orsono, ero col mio fidanzato in un albergo. Ci eravamo messi d'accordo che l'albergo lo avrei pagato io, lui era a corto. Giunti al momento dei bagagli, gli lancio una occhiata... e con la migliore nonchalance che mi fosse possibile gli ho passato il portafoglio chiedendogli di andare avanti lui a pagare mentre io finivo di impacchettare.
> ...


Hai ragione, manager non è un insicuro di per se, ma non è tanto alle apparenze è che proprio secondo me di conformazione non può vedere una donna pagare.
Ricordo una volta  al bar io tranquillamente mi sono diretta alla cassa con le due monetine da un euro e lui mi è venuto dietro, ha preso la mia mano, quella che avevo allungato al barista per pagare, me l'ha chiusa nella sua e l'ha tirata indietro e praticamente "nascondendomi" sotto di se (ero avvolta dal mostro visto che gli arrivo si è no al petto) ha pagato e poi mi ha liberata...








O no....la Guest star si sta agitando....
Harlock....Harlock....dove sei....
Oddio oddio oddio...


----------



## geko (21 Aprile 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Senti tesoro evita di leggermi e scrivermi!! hai scelto Tebe! prendila!
> Mi hai fatto un piacere non sposandomi! e quando Tebe si accorgerà dei tuoi 5 cm in tiro ti mollerà anche lei.


:rotfl::rotfl::up:

È inutile che provi a farmi cattiva pubblicità, non sei credibile. Tebe ha già valutato la merce, ecco perché ha sostituito il suo solito Flap Flap con Slurp slurp! :mrgreen:

Ma dai Bubi... tutta questa rabbia perché? restiamo amici, no? 


Abbiate pazienza, oggi sono in modalità cazzeggio. Prometto di smetterla di svaccare tutti i thread!


----------



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eheheh hai poco con cui giocare.


hai ragione...ma come usa le corde lui....mmmmhhhhhhhh

(fermatemi...ho l'ormone stupratore oggi....)


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Hai ragione, manager non è un insicuro di per se, ma non è tanto alle apparenze è che proprio secondo me di conformazione non può vedere una donna pagare.
> Ricordo una volta  al bar io tranquillamente mi sono diretta alla cassa con le due monetine da un euro e lui mi è venuto dietro, ha preso la mia mano, quella che avevo allungato al barista per pagare, me l'ha chiusa nella sua e l'ha tirata indietro e praticamente "nascondendomi" sotto di se (ero avvolta dal mostro visto che gli arrivo si è no al petto) ha pagato e poi mi ha liberata...



Sbav.... Sbav....


----------



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2012)

Adesso vado a vedermi il menù dell motel!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Aprile 2012)

geko ha detto:


> È inutile che provi a farmi cattiva pubblicità, non sei credibile. Tebe ha già valutato la merce, ecco perché ha sostituito il suo solito Flap Flap con Slurp slurp! :mrgreen:
> 
> Ma dai Bubi... tutta questa rabbia perché? restiamo amici, no?


Restiamo amici ok.... da buon siculo e buon amico non dirò che nella merce che hai fatto provare ci sta l'inganno ( protesi vibrante) contenta lei comunque contenti tutti... e se ama gli scarti miei e non si da pensieri figurati se ho problemi io. Amici ok ?


----------



## geko (21 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> *hai ragione*...ma come usa le corde lui....mmmmhhhhhhhh
> 
> (fermatemi...ho l'ormone stupratore oggi....)


Ma non è vero! Tebe non mi fare incazzare se no ti rovino ancora di più il thread con un'immagine pornografica con su la scritta Harlock a caratteri cubitali eh! :mexican:

Tranquilli, ho letto il regolamento... Non si può fare.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Aprile 2012)

*geko*

HAI ROTTO FUORI DAL MIO PRIVATO OKK ?? se hai qualcosa da dire dilla qua!


----------



## geko (21 Aprile 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> HAI ROTTO FUORI DAL MIO PRIVATO OKK ?? se hai qualcosa da dire dilla qua!


Quanta rabbia exbubi, quanta rabbia... In effetti un giretto nel blog di Tebe male non ti farebbe! :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Aprile 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Quanta rabbia exbubi, quanta rabbia... In effetti un giretto nel blog di Tebe male non ti farebbe! :mrgreen:



Con certa gente nei paraggi .. hai proprio ragione!


----------



## Ultimo (21 Aprile 2012)

*Supplica per Tebe*

Per piacere! ho a quella cosa che non voglio nemmeno nominare in privato, non ti dico cosa mi dice!
Lo prendi per mano e me lo fai uscire via dal privato ( solo per mano tanto solo quelle ha lunghe)


----------



## geko (21 Aprile 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Con certa gente nei paraggi .. hai proprio ragione!


:rotfl:

Tebe, per favore dichiara ufficialmente chiuso lo svaccamento se no Claudio ed io continuamo ad libitum. Che oggi mi sa che abbiamo entrambi la _LISCìA_! :rotfl:


----------



## geko (21 Aprile 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Per piacere! ho a quella cosa che non voglio nemmeno nominare in privato, *non ti dico cosa mi dice!*
> Lo prendi per mano e me lo fai uscire via dal privato ( solo per mano tanto solo quelle ha lunghe)


:rotfl::rotfl:

Io lo posso dire cosa mi dice lui? Tebina... se lo vuole tagliare... cioè... ti rendi conto? Quest'uomo è disperato! Io ho solo cercato di dissuaderlo. Ho le prove eh!

Basta, oggi non ce la posso fare. Claudio almeno tu smettila di ridere che ti vengono le rughe! :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Aprile 2012)

geko ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Tebe, per favore dichiara ufficialmente chiuso lo svaccamento se no Claudio ed io continuamo ad libitum. Che oggi mi sa che abbiamo entrambi la _LISCìA_! :rotfl:


Scrivi come parli e come mamma ti ha insegnato! bha! nascono quello che sono e con il poco latino che sanno vogliono apparire chissà che cosa.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Aprile 2012)

geko ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Io lo posso dire cosa mi dice lui? Tebina... se lo vuole tagliare... cioè... ti rendi conto? Quest'uomo è disperato! Io ho solo cercato di dissuaderlo. Ho le prove eh!
> 
> Basta, oggi non ce la posso fare. Claudio almeno tu smettila di ridere che ti vengono le rughe! :rotfl:


Ma che stronzo che sei!!!.... Hai scritto l'esatto contrario della verità! cioè se potessi tagliartelo lo farei per averlo sempre con me .. se dice per ad libitum


----------



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sbav.... Sbav....


A chi lo dici...mi è arrivato da dietro e ho fatto una fatica bestiale a non "appoggiarmi" e struscicchiarmi....
E poi...la mia manina rachitica tutta dentro la sua...

.........
..........
.......


----------



## geko (21 Aprile 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scrivi come parli e come mamma ti ha insegnato! bha! nascono quello che sono e con il poco latino che sanno vogliono apparire chissà che cosa.


Ué, _LISCìA_ parola tua è! Ad libitum ti da fastidio, Bubi? A _TINCHITè_ va meglio?? :mrgreen: Traduzione esatta.

Oh io la smetto eh. Sento che tra poco arriverà qualcuno con la luna storta a rimproverarci... a dire tipo: "Scusate eh, ma le vostre questioni personali perché non le risolvete in privato? Bubi se hai problemi col fatto che Geko ti ha lasciato telefonagli perché a NOI non interessa, chiaro??  :blank: ". 



Quindi io torno a fare il bravo. :condom:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> A chi lo dici...mi è arrivato da dietro e ho fatto una fatica bestiale a non "appoggiarmi" e struscicchiarmi....
> E poi...la mia manina rachitica tutta dentro la sua...
> 
> .........
> ...


tasca per prendergli il portafogli evè ?


----------



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma che stronzo che sei!!!.... Hai scritto l'esatto contrario della verità! cioè se potessi tagliartelo lo farei per averlo sempre con me .. se dice per ad libitum


Smettetal subito di svaccare questo3d serissimo!!!!


----------



## Ultimo (21 Aprile 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ué, _LISCìA_ parola tua è! Ad libitum ti da fastidio, Bubi? A _TINCHITè_ va meglio?? :mrgreen: Traduzione esatta.
> 
> Oh io la smetto eh. Sento che tra poco arriverà qualcuno con la luna storta a rimproverarci... a dire tipo: "Scusate eh, ma le vostre questioni personali perché non le risolvete in privato? Bubi se hai problemi col fatto che Geko ti ha lasciato telefonagli perché a NOI non interessa, chiaro??  :blank: ".
> 
> ...


Perfetto. Meglio risolvere la questione tra.. di noi maschi. :carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Smettetal subito di svaccare questo3d serissimo!!!!


OK!! basta non ti arrabbiare!! ( geko se questo thread è serio io sono roul bova , che ne pensi?)


----------



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> OK!! basta non ti arrabbiare!! ( geko se questo thread è serio io sono roul bova , che ne pensi?)


Certo che è serio!
Son problemi non capire chi deve pagare il motel no?


----------



## geko (21 Aprile 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> OK!! basta non ti arrabbiare!! ( geko se questo thread è serio io sono roul bova , *che ne pensi?*)


Penso che si scriva *Raoul Bova*. Terùn! :carneval: 


Questo thread è serissimo... falli proseguire col discorso se no toccherà a me pagare il motel a 'sto giro!  :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Aprile 2012)

*Scusa Tebe*

Ma lo sai che io e geko wuauu!! otto visitatori qua e solo sette nel confessionale. Io and geko tiriamo ed attiriamo


----------



## geko (21 Aprile 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma lo sai che io e geko wuauu!! otto visitatori qua e solo sette nel confessionale. Io and geko tiriamo ed attiriamo


Ma che c'entri tu?? Il solito egocentrico!!!
L'audience è tutta per me. Stanno tutti aspettando la foto del mio pacco con la scritta 'Harlock' gigante! :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Aprile 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Penso che si scriva *Raoul Bova*. Terùn! :carneval:
> 
> 
> Questo thread è serissimo... falli proseguire col discorso se no toccherà a me pagare il motel a 'sto giro!  :mrgreen:


Senti bello pensi che io! io non sappia che si scriva raoul bova ? errore di distrazione fu. ( ti odio stronzo)


----------



## Ultimo (21 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Certo che è serio!
> Son problemi non capire chi deve pagare il motel no?


Capisco che il tuo thread sia serio, ma vorresti per caso dire che io e geko non affrontiamo discorsi seri per caso? solo per capire Tebe nulla di che...


----------



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma lo sai che io e geko wuauu!! otto visitatori qua e solo sette nel confessionale. Io and geko tiriamo ed attiriamo


Si ma...tirate nei posti sbagliati sicuramente!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

devo scappare adesso!!!

Ho delle spesucce da fare...ho visto un completino che.....piacerà molto a Manager...:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Aprile 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma che c'entri tu?? Il solito egocentrico!!!
> L'audience è tutta per me. Stanno tutti aspettando la foto del mio :mrgreenacco con la scritta 'Harlock' gigante!


ma quando ? quandooo???????? auahahahahaha ma non farmi ridere che davvero le rughe mi spuntano e poi ti somiglio pure.
Pacco grande auahahahaaah muoio!!


----------



## Ultimo (21 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si ma...tirate nei posti sbagliati sicuramente!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> devo scappare adesso!!!
> 
> Ho delle spesucce da fare...ho visto un completino che.....piacerà molto a Manager...:mrgreen:


Mi astengo nel risponderti visto che stai andando via...


----------



## geko (21 Aprile 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ma quando ? quandooo???????? auahahahahaha ma non farmi ridere che davvero le rughe mi spuntano *e poi ti somiglio pure.*
> Pacco grande auahahahaaah muoio!!


Ma se sono ancora un bimbetto!!! 

Basta Claudio, tu sei messo peggio di me oggi eh... che scusa hai?? Tu, mio caro, IN TEORIA, staresti lavorando!!! Guadagnati la pagnotta, sù. 
Io vado a mettere un po' di olio al teflon alla mia protesi vibrante, una volta a settimana va fatto! :carneval:


Adesso però faccio il bravo davvero eh.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Aprile 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma se sono ancora un bimbetto!!!
> 
> Basta Claudio, tu sei messo peggio di me oggi eh... che scusa hai?? Tu, mio caro, IN TEORIA, staresti lavorando!!! Guadagnati la pagnotta, sù.
> Io vado a mettere un po' di olio al teflon alla mia protesi vibrante, una volta a settimana va fatto! :carneval:
> ...


Bhe dai sorridere e ridere fa bene, e direi che abbiamo riso e sorriso no? 

Al right capo vado a lavorare.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ok.
> 
> Considerando il tipo che è Manager, in questo caso l'etichetta prevede che sia lui a pagare.
> Perchè farlo fare a te lo farebbe sentire a disagio.
> ...


sì però potrebbe capitare proprio per via dell'olio che gli scappa il portafogli di mano come 'na saponetta in tasca


----------



## geko (21 Aprile 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe dai sorridere e ridere fa bene, e direi che abbiamo riso e sorriso no?
> 
> Al right capo vado a lavorare.


A voja!!!  Ciao cumpà! :up:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Aprile 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma lo sai che io e geko wuauu!! otto visitatori qua e solo sette nel confessionale. Io and geko tiriamo ed attiriamo


sei troppo convinto di te stesso :mrgreen:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (21 Aprile 2012)

Uffi, è vevamente un peccato che io non ci sia stato a contvibuive alla zuffa di quelle due pazze di Geko e Ultimo.
Si sa, tva le due litiganti, il tevzo GOOOOoooode!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (21 Aprile 2012)

Comunque riguardo l'argomento del 3d, direi, cara Tebina, che il tuo Manager pare fatto in serie, del tutto standardizzato nel ruolo.
Lascialo pagare e fregatene.

P.S.

Ma sei capace di fare una cosa nel corso della tua vita senza farti mostruose seghe mentali su ogni particolare?


----------



## Nocciola (21 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ecco. Imbarazzo proprio.
> Ma hai mai fatto il gesto di pagare? Ne avete parlato?


si la prima volta. Gli ho detto chiaramente che non era un problema pagare la metà mi ha guardato come un'extraterrestre e ha pagato lui..
La volta dopo ho evitato di chiederglielo...
Gli ho pagato una cena una volta che siamo usciti con amici, non ha potuto dire nulla nessuno sapeva di noi


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (21 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> si la prima volta. Gli ho detto chiaramente che non era un problema pagare la metà mi ha guardato come un'extraterrestre e ha pagato lui..
> La volta dopo ho evitato di chiederglielo...
> Gli ho pagato una cena una volta che siamo usciti con amici, non ha potuto dire nulla nessuno sapeva di noi


Hai fatto bene.
Se non ci sono problemi di disponibilità ed il tizio è sensibile ai ruoli tradizionali, meglio così.
Io una volta invitato a cena da un'amica ho provato ha pagare, mi ha fulminato, ha pagato lei. La volta dopo l'ho invitata io ed ho pagato io. Senza menate.


----------



## Tebe (22 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Comunque riguardo l'argomento del 3d, direi, cara Tebina, che il tuo Manager pare fatto in serie, del tutto standardizzato nel ruolo.
> Lascialo pagare e fregatene.
> 
> P.S.
> ...




Strano che tu abbia questa impressione...non mi vedo assolutamente così...
pensavo fosse il tutto semi serio e un pò goliardico considerato anche il blog...


----------



## revenge (22 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi rendo conto che sia una domanda cretina ma...mi scoccia che sia sempre Manager a pagare il motel.
> 
> Apprezzo la cavalleria ma sono anche una donna che se, per esempio, invito a cena un uomo pago io e non si discute.
> Se mi invita a cena lui paga lui.
> ...


questi sì che son problemi! Il bon ton della trombata tra una sottoposta e il suo manager prevede che lei gli permetta di comportarsi da tale e che lui la possa trattare da tale. Quindi lui paga e lei soddisfa, o almeno ci prova. In altri ambiti lei sarà tenuta comunque ad avere il ruolo di sottoposta trattata a pesci in faccia.


----------



## geko (22 Aprile 2012)

revenge ha detto:


> questi sì che son problemi! Il bon ton della trombata tra una sottoposta e il suo manager prevede che lei gli permetta di comportarsi da tale e che lui la possa trattare da tale. Quindi lui paga e lei soddisfa, o almeno ci prova. In altri ambiti lei sarà tenuta comunque ad avere il ruolo di sottoposta trattata a pesci in faccia.


Vedrai come ti mena Tebina quando arriva... già solo per il 'sottoposta' credo che scatenerà l'inferno! :mrgreen:

Io intanto preparo i pop corn! :mexican:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (22 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> Strano che tu abbia questa impressione...non mi vedo assolutamente così...
> pensavo fosse il tutto semi serio e un pò goliardico considerato anche il blog...


Ma certo, figurati!

Indubbiamente semiserio (e già il semi è troppo, mi sa :mrgreen e indubbiamente goliardico, ma mi sai di una che, come si dice da noi "fa il manico alle bocce":mrgreen:


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (22 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Lo so che sono io, però non è un 3d della cavalleria è solo capire come si fa in un motel o se c'è una regola.
> 
> Anche io quando voglio pagare e non vogliono minaccio scene inenarrabili e visto che ne sono capace, mi lasciano pagare.
> Tutto ok...
> ...


ciao Tebe, buongiorno. Non farti problemi se non se ne fa lui. Sarà un uomo abituato a comportarsi così (non mi riferisco al motel, ma al fatto che non ti faccia pagare nemmeno il caffè). Ce ne sono ancora...


continuando a leggere il thread...credo di aver capito che sei una sua dipendente...a maggior ragione, vale quanto scritto sopra.


----------



## Tebe (22 Aprile 2012)

revenge ha detto:


> questi sì che son problemi! Il bon ton della trombata tra una sottoposta e il suo manager prevede che lei gli permetta di comportarsi da tale e che lui la possa trattare da tale. Quindi lui paga e lei soddisfa, o almeno ci prova. In altri ambiti lei sarà tenuta comunque ad avere il ruolo di sottoposta trattata a pesci in faccia.


Sbagli l'inizio. Io non sono per niente una sua sottoposta...

hai visto Harlock? Non mi sono nemmeno incazzata...che ci vuoi fare...oggi mi sento in pace con il mondo.

Sottoposta....a me...con manager...
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (22 Aprile 2012)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ciao Tebe, buongiorno. Non farti problemi se non se ne fa lui. Sarà un uomo abituato a comportarsi così (non mi riferisco al motel, ma al fatto che non ti faccia pagare nemmeno il caffè). Ce ne sono ancora...
> 
> 
> continuando a leggere il thread...credo di aver capito che sei una sua dipendente...a maggior ragione, vale quanto scritto sopra.


Non sono una sua dipendente, siamo di due aziende diverse.
Io ho il mio team, lui ha il suo.
Stiamo solo seguendo una commessa insieme perchè l'azienda dove lavoro io fa una certa parte, e la sua ne fa un altra.
Io ho il mio capo. Che non è manager

hai ragione...uomini come lui ce ne sono ancora...pochi ma ce ne sono!!!!


----------



## Tebe (22 Aprile 2012)

revenge ha detto:


> questi sì che son problemi! Il bon ton della trombata tra una sottoposta e il suo manager prevede che lei gli permetta di comportarsi da tale e che lui la possa trattare da tale. Quindi lui paga e lei soddisfa, o almeno ci prova. In altri ambiti lei sarà tenuta comunque ad avere il ruolo di sottoposta trattata a pesci in faccia.


Però è interessante la tua forma mentale...
Se una è sottoposta tu vedi quello che hai scritto sopra.

Hai un complesso di inferiorità notevole...mi spiace.
Dura la vita a ragionare così...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Aprile 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Vedrai come ti mena Tebina quando arriva... già solo per il 'sottoposta' credo che scatenerà l'inferno! :mrgreen:
> 
> Io intanto preparo i pop corn! :mexican:


Senti...prenota un motel...io rapisco Tebe...tu portami il Lotharone...e poi...e poi...e poi...
Poi facciamo i Conti!


----------



## contepinceton (22 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sbagli l'inizio. Io non sono per niente una sua sottoposta...
> 
> hai visto Harlock? Non mi sono nemmeno incazzata...che ci vuoi fare...oggi mi sento in pace con il mondo.
> 
> ...


Finiamola con ste menate...
Quando fai lo smorzacandela sei una sopraposta...
Quando fai il missionario...sei una sottoposta
Alla pecorina...sei una novantaposta!:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Premesso che non sono mai andato in Motel, bensì sempre in Hotel, direi che se si tratta di una relazione prolungata il problema non si pone: si è così intimi che non ci dovrebbe essere alcun imbarazzo a parlarne liberamente, prima, onde evitare situazioni incresciose al momento di pagare. Una buona idea potrebbe essere pagare una volta ciascuno.
> Se invece si è all'inizio (o è una tantum) dovrebbe pagare chi ha "invitato" o comunque ha scelto l'Hotel. Normalmente l'uomo.
> 
> Hiro


Dato che mi leggi...e lo so...
Mia cara Giustina...leggi qua...XD...
Senti qua...
Un signore...
Dovrebbe pagare chi ha invitato...

Io sarei un po' stufo che mi inviti, mi dici...ho prenotato un posto carinissimo...
Poi dopo che mi hai "stufato" a furia di qui e là e su e giù...e te ne vai quatta quatta dicendo...stai qui e dormi trantuillo...che quando faccio per andarmene...ci sia sempre quella dell'albergo che mi corre dietro con la solita solfa...ehi conte c'è un conto da pagare eh?

E poi mi fai la pecola, quando mi incazzo e mi dici...ma l'ho fatto per te...dai sii uomo...sii cavaliere...dai lo so come sono messa...non è colpa mia...se mi piace farlo solo in certi posti...

E poi mi dici...dai conte...la prossima volta...paghi pure me...così giochiamo a cliente ed escort...

Giustinaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...ma porc...lo so che mi leggi eh?
E il conto che hai lasciato per la guepiere ad Intimissimi...eh?

Ma che figure di merda...
Pagherai!


----------



## Tebe (22 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti...prenota un motel...io rapisco Tebe...tu portami il Lotharone...e poi...e poi...e poi...
> Poi facciamo i Conti!


mmmmhhhhhhh...mi sa che mi diverto di più con voi che con manager.......


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (22 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> mmmmhhhhhhh...mi sa che mi diverto di più con voi che con manager.......


Ok, ragazzi, ce l'abbiamo quasi fatta a fargliela capire!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## geko (22 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Senti...prenota un motel*...io rapisco Tebe...tu portami il Lotharone...e poi...e poi...e poi...
> Poi facciamo i Conti!





Tebe ha detto:


> mmmmhhhhhhh...mi sa che *mi diverto di più con voi* che con manager.......



Non c'è bisogno di prenotare un bel niente né di preoccuparsi dei pagamenti... metto a disposizione il mio motel.



*MOTEL ARCADIA* :carneval:








Vi aspetto a bordo.


----------



## Tebe (22 Aprile 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Non c'è bisogno di prenotare un bel niente né di preoccuparsi dei pagamenti... metto a disposizione il mio motel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO....
mi sento tutta un fuoco.......slurp....venitemi a prendere...subito!!!

Anzi, vengo io!
Sono già in macchina!!!
http://www.google.it/imgres?q=schel...55&tbnw=184&ndsp=29&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:117,i:68


----------



## contepinceton (22 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO....
> mi sento tutta un fuoco.......slurp....venitemi a prendere...subito!!!
> 
> Anzi, vengo io!
> ...


Ma statenta...
Va bene che Lothar ha detto magra...ma qui esageri eh?


----------



## geko (22 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO....
> mi sento tutta un fuoco.......slurp....venitemi a prendere...subito!!!
> 
> Anzi, vengo io!
> ...



Và là che tocco di cameltoe!!! :rotfl:


----------



## free (22 Aprile 2012)

revenge ha detto:


> questi sì che son problemi! Il bon ton della trombata tra una sottoposta e il suo manager prevede che lei gli permetta di comportarsi da tale e che lui la possa trattare da tale. Quindi lui paga e lei soddisfa, o almeno ci prova. In altri ambiti lei sarà tenuta comunque ad avere il ruolo di sottoposta trattata a pesci in faccia.



ed il bon ton dello scrivere in un forum che prevede? chiedo


----------



## Tebe (22 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> ed il bon ton dello scrivere in un forum che prevede? chiedo


:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (22 Aprile 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Và là che tocco di cameltoe!!! :rotfl:


:mrgreen:http://www.google.it/imgres?q=camel...dsp=34&ved=1t:429,r:4,s:26,i:134&tx=89&ty=123:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (22 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma statenta...
> Va bene che Lothar ha detto magra...ma qui esageri eh?


uff...ingrasserò un pò allora...
ma siete proprio incontentabili!


----------



## contepinceton (22 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> uff...ingrasserò un pò allora...
> ma siete proprio incontentabili!


dici?


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> dici?


Le accontenti tu?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Le accontenti tu?


Faccio quel che posso e come riesco...


----------



## Ultimo (23 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Faccio quel che posso e come riesco...


Ricordandomi di un vecchio thread.... dormendo ?


----------



## bubu (25 Aprile 2012)

Ma con i motel come funziona? Ad ore? Scusate..provavo ad immedesimarmi nella situazione, tipo che si arriva e i documenti? Li chiedono a entrambi? Non è imbarazzante, se si paga la stanza ad ore, immaginare che quello del motel sa cosa state andando a fare?
Vabbè lo so che sono troppo anticaaaaaa sigh


----------



## Tebe (25 Aprile 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> Ma con i motel come funziona? Ad ore? Scusate..provavo ad immedesimarmi nella situazione, tipo che si arriva e i documenti? Li chiedono a entrambi? Non è imbarazzante, se si paga la stanza ad ore,
> immaginare che quello del motel sa cosa state andando a fare?
> Vabbè lo so che sono troppo anticaaaaaa sigh


Non sono un esperta perchè non sono mai andata in motel tranne che con manager ma...

Si arriva insieme.
Lui prende i suoi e i miei documenti.
Scende dalla macchina.
Entra in un posto dove non si vede dentro, quindi non so come funziona.
Poi esce con le chiavi della stanza.
Quando "abbiamo finito" ripassiamo, lui riscende , paga ritira i documenti e ce ne andiamo.
I motel sono a ore e da quanto ho visto fino a 4 ore è un prezzo, fino a sei un altro...

E si che quello del motel sa cosa si va a fare, infatti non è un Hote..ma un motel.
E i motel sono da tromba!


----------



## lolita. (25 Aprile 2012)

*e lasciagliele sganciare ste banconote, dai *

Ciao Tebe.
In realtà ho approfittato di questa tua domanda sul forum per farmi viva perchè avrei voluto commentare direttamente sul blog ma a quanto pare gli utenti non registrati non possono farlo.. Propongo di autorizzare anche i commenti anonimi, almeno posso farli anche io 
Cmq intanto per risponderti alla domanda direi, d'istinto, che paga lui.
Figuriamoci se uno come manager fa pagare a te.
Se poi la cosa si ripete, puoi chiedergli di far fifty fifty o anche di pagar te.
Quantomeno, con me e il Boss ha funzionato così, all'inizio lui; poi, quando le cose si son fatte più intime, insieme e tutto diviso a metà (però lui è il mio ragazzo...bò forse la cosa cambia?)
Son capitata qui per caso (bella questa...suona vera come una banconota da 30euro...bhe oddio per caso per caso no dai...chi capita in un blog sul tradimento c'ha sempre un bel codone di paglia o du belle cornazze, immagino, però diciamo che navigando in rete son finita casualmente in qst sito), e nel giro di qualche ora mi son fatta grasse risate e bei sorrisi leggendo il tuo blog, forse perchè un po' mi ci ritrovo..anche io aprii il mio blog per poter raccontare di questa mia nuova esperienza senza immaginare che poi sarebbe diventato qualcosa di importante, per me e per gli altri. E' un occasione di confronto, mi piace sapere come la pensano e la vivono gli altri.
Ma ora basta far troppo le seriose. 
Che ti devo dire, mi stai simpatica.
Un saluto
lolita. http://lolitahaze.iobloggo.com/
(Ps: non è uno spam. Non avendo altri modi di comunicare e non essendo registrata, ho lasciato l'indirizzo del blog essendo la prima cosa che mi veniva in mente, per mantenere un contatto in caso volessi. )


----------



## bubu (25 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non sono un esperta perchè non sono mai andata in motel tranne che con manager ma...
> 
> Si arriva insieme.
> Lui prende i suoi e i miei documenti.
> ...


sono veramente antica, o vivo in un posto dove non mi è mai capitato di vedere motel...
insomma, funziona come si vede nei films 
ps secondo me si può fare a metà, ma visto come hai descritto la procedura...lui sicuramente vuole tutelare la tua privacy


----------



## Tebe (25 Aprile 2012)

lolita. ha detto:


> Ciao Tebe.
> In realtà ho approfittato di questa tua domanda sul forum per farmi viva perchè avrei voluto commentare direttamente sul blog ma a quanto pare gli utenti non registrati non possono farlo.. Propongo di autorizzare anche i commenti anonimi, almeno posso farli anche io
> Cmq intanto per risponderti alla domanda direi, d'istinto, che paga lui.
> Figuriamoci se uno come manager fa pagare a te.
> ...


....oddio....mi hai trovata...o meglio...hai trovato il mio blog su un motore di ricerca?:scared:
Non sono io che lo scrivo. Tebe non esiste e manager non è manager ma fa l'idraulico e si chiama Crocifisso.

Ora che ti ho convinto...felice di averti fatto fare due risate...me le faccio pure io .
Tra quello che scrivo e i commenti che lasciano...un manicomio.
Ho chiesto ad Admin se c'è la possibilità di far lasciare i commenti ai non registrati...l'ho trovata ma non me la fa fleggare quindi...attendiamo notizie dal sommo.


A proposito, amichetta da cattiva compagnia....
Con Tila?:diavoletto:


----------



## Tebe (25 Aprile 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> sono veramente antica, o vivo in un posto dove non mi è mai capitato di vedere motel...
> insomma, funziona come si vede nei films
> ps secondo me si può fare a metà, ma visto come hai descritto la procedura...lui sicuramente vuole tutelare la tua privacy


No no. Non sei antica. Prima di manager nemmeno io avevo mai visto un motel, se non sporadicamente e per caso di fianco alle autostrade...

Ma ti assicuro che sono davvero ovunque.
Ora li vedo tutti io.
Anche perchè moltissimi hotel fanno anche da Motel...ma è una parte un pò nascosta...
Il "nostro" infatti è un hotel, ma ha una parte pubblicizzata solo su internet come motel.

E' peggio che nei film! La realtà subita la fantasia...

Si...la privacy...ma tanto hanno il mio documento...Bah...vedremo...
Sempre che ritorni da Parigi...

mmmmmhhhhhhh......


----------



## contepinceton (25 Aprile 2012)

Ma non si preoccupi signor Conte...il conto di questo ristorante verrà addebitato alla sua stanza d'albergo...

Ah si...

Ehi amici...venite mangiamoci una crapula di roba...

Tanto domani scappo...

Ohi...ha detto che passa lei a pagare...no?

Amici diamoci dentro e tu oste perdio...portami quel vino...che tanto poi faccio guidare a qualcun altro...perdio...


----------



## bubu (25 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No no. Non sei antica. Prima di manager nemmeno io avevo mai visto un motel, se non sporadicamente e per caso di fianco alle *autostrade.*..
> 
> Ma ti assicuro che sono davvero ovunque.
> Ora li vedo tutti io.
> ...


ecco perchè! da noi le autostrade non esistono:rotfl:


----------



## lolita. (25 Aprile 2012)

*niente stalkeraggio, tranquilla *



Tebe ha detto:


> ....oddio....mi hai trovata...o meglio...hai trovato il mio blog su un motore di ricerca?:scared:
> Non sono io che lo scrivo. Tebe non esiste e manager non è manager ma fa l'idraulico e si chiama Crocifisso.
> 
> Ora che ti ho convinto...felice di averti fatto fare due risate...me le faccio pure io .
> ...


ahah con Tila...è andata. (Amen u.u)
Eh già.
Vorrei parlarne meglio nel prossimo post, solo che domattina ho un esame e ancora nn sono riuscita ad avere del tempo per postare(e manco per studiare, a quanto sembra, se ancora sto qui a cazzeggiar..)
Provvederò.
Cmq è stato mooolto strano.
Bha.
Misà taaaanto che preferisco gli uomini, mi sa 
Ad esempio B., tanto per fare un nome a caso(è un po' il corrispettivo del tuo Manager, praticamente  )


----------



## Tebe (25 Aprile 2012)

lolita. ha detto:


> ahah con Tila...è andata. (Amen u.u)
> Eh già.
> Vorrei parlarne meglio nel prossimo post, solo che domattina ho un esame e ancora nn sono riuscita ad avere del tempo per postare(e manco per studiare, a quanto sembra, se ancora sto qui a cazzeggiar..)
> Provvederò.
> ...


...capisco. Anche io ho passato il mio periodo bi curioso ma alla fine...sono carnivora, niente da fare.

In bocca al lupo per l'esame.
(puoi sempre sedurre il docente...mi divertivo un sacco io.... a quello di filosofia 1 ho fatto venire delle turbe mica da ridere)


----------



## Cattivik (26 Aprile 2012)

Dipende... se lui ti fa un buon cunnilingus tu paghi la metà... però se tu gli fai una pompa completa a sto punto tu devi mettere solo il 30% però completa la pompa! Se non è completo tu metti il 40%


Poi c'è il conteggio degli orgasmi... se ne avete solo uno a testa lui deve mettere il 40% in più. Se tu ne hai 2 e lui 1 lui deve mettere il 10% in più. Se ne avete 2 a testa lui deve mettere il 25% in più. Se lui ne ha uno e tu zero è tutto a suo carico e deve lasciare l'alticipo per la prossima volta... che logicamente non è d'obbligo che sia con lui...


Cattivik (contabile)

P.S. Ma nessuno conosce un Motel con tesserina fedeltà... ogni 10  presenze una gratis...


----------



## lunaiena (26 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi rendo conto che sia una domanda cretina ma...mi scoccia che sia sempre Manager a pagare il motel.
> 
> Apprezzo la cavalleria ma sono anche una donna che se, per esempio, invito a cena un uomo pago io e non si discute.
> Se mi invita a cena lui paga lui.
> ...



Ma Tebeeee........
Prenota un motel tramite internet paghi con addebito su carta di credito......
Cosi arrivate lì ed è tutto pagato no!
E per l'estratto conto puoi richiederlo non cartaceo ma via mail..... e si fa tutto tramite internet .....


----------



## Tebe (26 Aprile 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma Tebeeee........
> Prenota un motel tramite internet paghi con addebito su carta di credito......
> Cosi arrivate lì ed è tutto pagato no!
> E per l'estratto conto puoi richiederlo non cartaceo ma via mail..... e si fa tutto tramite internet .....


Ci avevo già pensato ma se facessi una cosa così sono certa che manager se la prenderebbe molto....
Andremmo in conflitto su una cazzata, che per me è una cazzata ma per lui, per come è fatto, sarebbe "importante"

Madonna quante fisime ha questo uomo....


----------



## lunaiena (26 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ci avevo già pensato ma se facessi una cosa così sono certa che manager se la prenderebbe molto....
> Andremmo in conflitto su una cazzata, che per me è una cazzata ma per lui, per come è fatto, sarebbe "importante"
> 
> Madonna quante fisime ha questo uomo....



Senti ma cosa vuol dire "andremo in conflitto"?

Gli devi qualcosa?
Non hai voce in capitolo?
Sei innammmmmooooooooraaaaaaataaaaaaaaaaa e non puoi permetterti  un conflitto ......
Hai bisogno di lui per vivere?
Tebe sei grande dai non ti facevo cosi....

Ed io che pensavo di essere un insicura cronica.....


----------



## Tebe (26 Aprile 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Senti ma cosa vuol dire "andremo in conflitto"?
> 
> Gli devi qualcosa?
> Non hai voce in capitolo?
> ...


??????????
Ma no non è il punto dell'ammore o insicurezze o che bisogno di lui.
Ognuno di noi ha una forma mentale ben precisa e io tento di rispettare le fisime degli altri.
So che questa potrebbe essere un motivo di irrigidimento per lui, quindi visto che la trovo abbastanza una cazzata ma per lui non lo sarebbe, quindi preferisco per questa cosa parlargliene direttamente senza fare nulla di nascosto.
E' solo rispetto per alcune fisime che lui ha che non mi cambiano la vita.
Poi se devo discutere con lui di cose importanti lo faccio tranquillamente, ma questa...

Non capisco....


----------



## lunaiena (26 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ??????????
> Ma no non è il punto dell'ammore o insicurezze o che bisogno di lui.
> Ognuno di noi ha una forma mentale ben precisa e io tento di rispettare le fisime degli altri.
> So che questa potrebbe essere un motivo di irrigidimento per lui, quindi visto che la trovo abbastanza una cazzata ma per lui non lo sarebbe, quindi preferisco per questa cosa parlargliene direttamente senza fare nulla di nascosto.
> ...


Bho.....
NOn capisco io allora.....

Pero qualcosa ti cambia se ti fai questi problemi.....
Se no che ta frega lascia pagare lui no!

Poi se vuoi pagare tu diglielo chiaramente cioè se la prende male cosa fa....
non viene più con te in motel?
Scusami davvero ma non capisco .....


----------



## Indeciso (26 Aprile 2012)

Tebe,organizza una cena da gruppo con manager, tanto paga lui


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ??????????
> Ma no non è il punto dell'ammore o insicurezze o che bisogno di lui.
> Ognuno di noi ha una forma mentale ben precisa e io tento di rispettare le fisime degli altri.
> So che questa potrebbe essere un motivo di irrigidimento per lui, quindi visto che la trovo abbastanza una cazzata ma per lui non lo sarebbe, quindi preferisco per questa cosa parlargliene direttamente senza fare nulla di nascosto.
> ...


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Tu?
Ma dei Tebastra...
Che non ti pare vero di stigmatizzare le fisime di manager...
Mettiamo che Manager abbia la sua bolla che lo protegge...
A te non pare vero di andar lì con uno spuncioto...e scoppiargliela eh?

Non pensi che la via dell'accondiscendenza...sia una carta vincente...con certi tipi d'uomo eh?
Se inizi a discutere su ogni dettaglio...uhm...si innervosiscono...e tu sotto sotto ci godi come una pazza eh?

Povero Manager eh...
Dai Tebina non essere così...anofele...così zanzaraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Tebe,organizza una cena da gruppo con manager, tanto paga lui


Organizziamo un raduno...e paga manager...
Poi io dico a lui...vieni a fare due passi con me...
E vedi Tebe impallidire...eheheheeheheh...
E le altre che da sotto fanno tutte le allibite...e dicono a Tebe...nononononononooooooooooooooooooo...Tebe...desso sei a posto...Tebe sei nei guai...il conte desso dice...a lui...che...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Tebe (26 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Tu?
> Ma dei Tebastra...
> Che non ti pare vero di stigmatizzare le fisime di manager...
> ...


Conte...con Manager devo stare quatta visto che ha un caratteraccio.
Io zanzaro di brutto ma devo scegliere accuratamente dove anofelare.

Ora mi sto dedicando alla sua bolla moralista-sessuale-fedele, che mi occupa un bel pò di tempo e di energie...e molti spuncioti.
Poi vediamo di dedicarci al pagamento motel.
Certo...se i ritmi sono questi stigmatizzo ben poco....uff....
c'ho voglia di anofelare ...slurp e flap flap.

AAA cercasi Manager fedele.....:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Conte...con Manager devo stare quatta visto che ha un caratteraccio.
> Io zanzaro di brutto ma devo scegliere accuratamente dove anofelare.
> 
> Ora mi sto dedicando alla sua bolla moralista-sessuale-fedele, che mi occupa un bel pò di tempo e di energie...e molti spuncioti.
> ...


Ma se tutto fosse scontato...
Tu ti smoneresti subito no?


----------



## Tebe (26 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Organizziamo un raduno...e paga manager...
> Poi io dico a lui...vieni a fare due passi con me...
> E vedi Tebe impallidire...eheheheeheheh...
> E le altre che da sotto fanno tutte le allibite...e dicono a Tebe...nononononononooooooooooooooooooo...Tebe...desso sei a posto...Tebe sei nei guai...il conte desso dice...a lui...che...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Ma che impallidire!!! Almeno gli spieghi qualcosa della vita da uomo a uomo!!!

Ogni tanto sembra che scenda dal pero questo.

"tebe...più ti conosco più mi sembra impossibile che tu sia stata una traditrice seriale..."

Un invornito a volte.


----------



## Tebe (26 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma se tutto fosse scontato...
> Tu ti smoneresti subito no?


Forse...
:mrgreen:
No ok, confesso.
Mi smonterei decisamente!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma che impallidire!!! Almeno gli spieghi qualcosa della vita da uomo a uomo!!!
> 
> Ogni tanto sembra che scenda dal pero questo.
> 
> ...


No...sei tu che non vedi che lui è un abilissimo e raffinatissimo intortatore...
Siamo furbastri noi...eh?
Ma se tanto me da tanto...
Potresti scoprire che...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Forse...
> :mrgreen:
> No ok, confesso.
> Mi smonterei decisamente!!!!


E lui lo sa...
Sai ho un'amica molto banfona...
Lei adora portarmi al punto in cui sta per esplodere la mia ira...per poi ridermi in faccia...e dirmi...ma dai...no...non t'incazzare no...ma dai vieni qui un bacino..ma dai...e mi smonta con uno dei suoi sorrisi...ma dai no? 
E così mi dà in ordine...del musone, permaloso, cafone...ecc..ecc..ecc...ridendo...e resta viva capisci?


----------



## Indeciso (26 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Organizziamo un raduno...e paga manager...Poi io dico a lui...vieni a fare due passi con me...E vedi Tebe impallidire...eheheheeheheh...E le altre che da sotto fanno tutte le allibite...e dicono a Tebe...nononononononooooooooooooooooooo...Tebe...desso sei a posto...Tebe sei nei guai...il conte desso dice...a lui...che...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Gli fai un riassunto veloce veloce della Tebe-story? Ma tanto se questo cade dal pero  mica ti crede


----------



## lothar57 (26 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma che impallidire!!! Almeno gli spieghi qualcosa della vita da uomo a uomo!!!
> 
> Ogni tanto sembra che scenda dal pero questo.
> 
> ...



Non e'invornito Tebe..e come il sottoscritto..una tipa mi ha fatto notare che.come del resto mi dice sempre mia moglie,che faccio il mondo a modo mio..seguo un filo logico che parte dalla base che Lothar ha sempre ragione...e che tutti la pensano cpme lui.
manager e'identico...anche il caratterino tosto e lo stesso mio


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non e'invornito Tebe..e come il sottoscritto..una tipa mi ha fatto notare che.come del resto mi dice sempre mia moglie,che faccio il mondo a modo mio..seguo un filo logico che parte dalla base che Lothar ha sempre ragione...e che tutti la pensano cpme lui.
> manager e'identico...anche il caratterino tosto e lo stesso mio


AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAHA...Quasi quasi....AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA....
Sai al mio paese ci stanno di quelle maestrone...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...che se tagliano le canne della gola pur di non darti ragione...AHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH...
Se la spunti tu...ti offro una cena!:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Tebe (26 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No...sei tu che non vedi che lui è un abilissimo e raffinatissimo intortatore...
> Siamo furbastri noi...eh?
> Ma se tanto me da tanto...
> Potresti scoprire che...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Abilissimo intortatore???
Oddio...mi sta manipolando?
A me? La dolce Tebina flap flap?

Conte. Parla!
Cosa potrei scoprire????:scared:


----------



## Tebe (26 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E lui lo sa...
> Sai ho un'amica molto banfona...
> Lei adora portarmi al punto in cui sta per esplodere la mia ira...per poi ridermi in faccia...e dirmi...ma dai...no...non t'incazzare no...ma dai vieni qui un bacino..ma dai...e mi smonta con uno dei suoi sorrisi...ma dai no?
> E così mi dà in ordine...del musone, permaloso, cafone...ecc..ecc..ecc...ridendo...e resta viva capisci?


mmmmhhh stai dicendo che sono pure io così?
Non mi sembra...no no...Io piccola e topolina con manager cattivo...


----------



## Tebe (26 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non e'invornito Tebe..e come il sottoscritto..una tipa mi ha fatto notare che.come del resto mi dice sempre mia moglie,che faccio il mondo a modo mio..seguo un filo logico che parte dalla base che Lothar ha sempre ragione...e che tutti la pensano cpme lui.
> manager e'identico...anche il caratterino tosto e lo stesso mio


Ecco...a posto siamo....
Identico a te però no.
Tu "funzioni" benje in un motel.
Mi sembra almeno...:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (26 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ecco...a posto siamo....
> Identico a te però no.
> Tu "funzioni" benje in un motel.
> Mi sembra almeno...:mrgreen:



Tebe e'cosa soggettiva..,,noi una volta fatta goliardata..paghiamo troia nera ad amico..pero'deve farsi sesso manuale davanti a noi...in strada...lui si vantava tanto..e io dico''ah si??allora accetta sfida.......''il cretino abbocca...be'Tebe io non ci sarei mai riuscito...lui si....davanti a noi...che ridevamo come cretini..sia come erano volate bottiglie dio sangiovese come fosse acqua.

la morale e'..ognuno e'diverso...conosco anche donna di 59 anni che si dichiara imbranata a letto,,credo ne sesso orale ne anale(uh figurati poi.....)

a me riuscito colpo mattina amica ..sera moglie..senza fare una grinza


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> AAA cercasi Manager fedele.....:mrgreen:


come-come-come? lo cerchi fedele? ti sei già stancato della sua infedeltà? :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (27 Aprile 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> come-come-come? lo cerchi fedele? ti sei già stancato della sua infedeltà? :rotfl:


Ma Admin insomma!!!
Lo cerco fedele perchè se è già infedele non c'è il gusto di traviarlo no?
ADORO farli diventare dei cattivi ragazzi...:diavoletto:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma Admin insomma!!!
> Lo cerco fedele perchè se è già infedele non c'è il gusto di traviarlo no?
> ADORO farli diventare dei cattivi ragazzi...:diavoletto:


tu vuoi la botte piena e il marito ubriaco


----------

